# Bottle Digging in North Texas



## dfdfireman (Sep 26, 2012)

i have some land east of McKinney on the border of princeton / farmersville texas.  Has anyone dug any good bottle from this area?  The land I own has some dump sites on it, used to be a log cabin dating back to the 1800's on the land too... just not really sure what exactly to look for.  
 You can say I'm a beginner at this.
 Any info would help
 Jason


----------



## deenodean (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site and interest in bottles. I am not sure of the contour of the land but look long and hard around where buildings were. Many dumps can be found close by near the living quarters. People had a tendency to put the dump in a sloped area, a hollow, along a fence line , in a rock pile . Here is what to look for...any pile or heap covered over with growth, any hint of metal , broken glass , wood, fencing, etc..remember it could be 200 years since people were there so it might be hard to locate. If you think you found something dig from the bottom up, dig right down to virgin soil, make sure you don't bury what was not dug. Another place to look is in a privy, outhouse, cellar , ...look for a small indentation in an area around where u think the house was. be careful of hidden wells. Also I am sure there are vipers in Texas so be aware. Sometimes after a long search nothing can be found but don't give up. Try another area. I have found good bottles along the foundations inside and out , just take a small garden rake and scrape along. All the best in digging and finding. Don't forget to post your finds on this site. You might even meet some diggers in your area who can help out.


----------



## texasdigger (Sep 26, 2012)

I am in your area, and yes there are some great bottles around there.  Farms can be a bit tough, but the dumps are there.  It is just a matter if they are old enough.  Good hunting, and let us know if you find anything.  If you need any real world help let me know.  I dig in that area from time to time.

 Brad


----------



## RCO (Sep 27, 2012)

considering the drought and dry conditions in that part of the world i would walk around and look for glass that is sticking out of the ground . i've found a number of bottles that way this summer and its forsted here not near as dry as in texas . its likely there is bottles visible and sticking out of the ground if the property has dump sites on it . 
 if you don't see glass the next thing i'd look for is rusty metal tin cans , they are another great sign of old dumps . 
 once you know what to look for i'm sure you will find things


----------



## dfdfireman (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the info.  I really appreciate it.  I have found alot of old snuff bottles, which are mainly just under the surface.  Just really dont know how fare down to go and the best way to go about it.  

 Brad I might have to take you up on that offer.  Specially if you are close.  How do you go about locating a dump? I have a general idea of where they used to dump on the land I have, but any ideas on how to locate an "old" dump?

 I very intrigued about this hobby and would love to learn more!

 Jason


----------



## RICK lEDDON (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in Mckinney. If you want I can look at your dump and give it a probe to let you know the depth. I have dug in this area for a while, but I did dig Farmersville at one point. I can be reached at 214 563 9121


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow to the new member.  What a slap to long time member texasdigger?  Here we go.....Get on it Brad!

 PD


----------

